# any shows in Maine?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

anybody know of any tractor shows in southern maine?


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

sorry john l don't know of any and cant look up any on the net


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

SJ,

This site might have something you would be interested in.

http://www.bellshome.com/shows.htm

Greg


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Have you tryed asking any of the tractor shops? Any small engine shops around? I would assume they would be the first to know if there are any around.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How about this sj? Here is a link:
http://www.edgeta.org/brnch148.htm

and another:
http://www.maineantiquetractorclub.com/

and another:
http://www.ossipeevalleyfair.com/

and one more:
http://www.oldengine.org/members/mapa/FLYER04.HTM


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

thanks joe.. the 1st one is right near me... ill contact them about a date....


----------

